# Help - What Jacket is Correct for Hunting?



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

Hi all, as the hunting season is drawing ever closer I am now frantically searching the internet for a new jacket after my last one got torn towards the end of last season.

I am 18 and hunt with a pack of foxhounds and was wondering what jacket would be appropriate? My old one was a cheap, lightweight, grey, tweed Dublin but I've noticed a few of the other girls of my age wear black wool jackets- should I be looking for one too?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## combat_claire (1 September 2010)

The answer is it depends! That isn't very helpful so I will try and clarify:

Around now most packs are starting autumn hunting, correct dress is ratcatcher which is a tweed coat with a shirt and tie plus breeches, boots and your hat. This is the same whether you are an adult or a child. Some subscribers opt for a coloured stock with their tweed, but I reckon a shirt and tie looks a lot smarter anyway. 

After the opening meet which will be held around the beginning of November then the adults move into full hunting kit. Technically aged 18 you are classed as an adult subscriber and can wear a black or navy (assuming you are a girly) hunt coat with a white or cream stock. However these can be expensive so it is worth bearing in mind that you will never be incorrectly dressed by wearing ratcatcher during main season.

Watch out for descriptions on Ebay (other second hand sites are available) that something labelled as a hunt coat may be nothing of the sort. A good clue is to look for a tattersall checked lining; anything with a satin lining tends to be a show jacket and will be no good at all for keeping you snug on cold, wet days when the wind is howling. You want something heavyweight with lots of handy pockets.


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

Thanks, that was exactly what I needed to hear, was mostly worried whether or not a tweed jacket/ ratcatcher would still be acceptable after autumn hunting. I'm watching a few tweed jackets on Ebay because I don't fancy having to buy two different jackets for Autumn Hunting and the main season! 

Oh and thanks for the ebay tip, a lot of the jackets have unclear descriptions but methinks the one's I'm looking for have the beige checked lining (usually helpfully photographed to prove that the jacket is indeed suitable for hunting).

One jacket I'm looking at has a green velvet collar & hunt buttons from another hunt, would this be acceptable or should I replace the buttons with plain black ones?


----------



## Enfys (1 September 2010)

blackhorse09 said:



			Thanks, that was exactly what I needed to hear, was mostly worried whether or not a tweed jacket/ ratcatcher would still be acceptable after autumn hunting. I'm watching a few tweed jackets on Ebay because I don't fancy having to buy two different jackets for Autumn Hunting and the main season! 

I had a decent (but cheapish - under 150 pounds) ratcatcher that doubled as a show jacket as well. Buy a good one and yes, although not technically correct you can hunt in it all season, plenty of people do, it would be a really fussy hunt that made a song and dance about a tidy jacket over bums on saddles at Meets. Quality jackets are an investment,you get what you pay for. I have a Mears and I would honestly say it was worth every penny, bit heavy but I never got wet, or cold, and it is expected to last longer than I do

One jacket I'm looking at has a green velvet collar & hunt buttons from another hunt, would this be acceptable or should I replace the buttons with plain black ones?
		
Click to expand...

   Not really   Hunt collar and buttons are generally awarded for service to the Hunt, eg: Staff. Whip the buttons and collar off and stick them back on eBay.


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

enfys said:



			Not really   Hunt collar and buttons are generally awarded for service to the Hunt, eg: Staff. Whip the buttons and collar off and stick them back on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that may be the case, thanks for clarifying. Sure it should be easy enough to get one of the better seamstresses in my family to do that for me because otherwise this jacket is exactly what I'm looking for [warm & black]!

Then again, a smart tweed one would be ideal for Pony Club as well as hunting [our hunt is small & not too fussed about 'proper' turnout].. Hmm, dilemma, although I think the way the bidding goes on the jackets I'm interested in may decide for me.


----------



## tootsietoo (1 September 2010)

oh, I'm watching that one too!  looks nice, doesn't it. the buyer would need to spend a little bit getting the collar replaced though, so I am hoping that that might discourage people from bidding too much!

I'd go for the tweed if I were you !


----------



## combat_claire (1 September 2010)

May also be worth looking at this website:

http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk/index.php


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			oh, I'm watching that one too!  looks nice, doesn't it. the buyer would need to spend a little bit getting the collar replaced though, so I am hoping that that might discourage people from bidding too much!

I'd go for the tweed if I were you !
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, looks like I didn't do a very good job of concealing which one I was after on Ebay then  

Not sure if my hunt would overlook the collar or not but one can hope! Still, nought wrong with a bit of smart tweed, spied a nice Caldene one somewhere that would do nicely!


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

combat_claire said:



			May also be worth looking at this website:

http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk/index.php

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, will keep an eye out for something in my size because the jackets on there at the moment seem smart & reasonably priced!


----------



## tootsietoo (1 September 2010)

I've just measured myself - it's exactly the right size!  hmmm, the bidding could get hot!


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 September 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			I've just measured myself - it's exactly the right size!  hmmm, the bidding could get hot!
		
Click to expand...

Crazy random happenstance, it's perfect for me too, oh noes! I don't think we're supposed to know who we're bidding against =S Ah well!


----------



## tootsietoo (1 September 2010)

well it's up to £56 already.  just off to lunge the horse, should be back in time for the end.  I bet I will be too tight to get it!


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 September 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			well it's up to £56 already.  just off to lunge the horse, should be back in time for the end.  I bet I will be too tight to get it!
		
Click to expand...

Did you get it after? I was at work & missed it, but methinks the bidding went way beyond my price limit anyways!


----------



## tootsietoo (5 September 2010)

I did!!  £117.  £100 was my limit, but ah well!  Was very chuffed because someone put £115 on in the last second, so I just made it by £2.  Just got to hope it fits now!  If it does, then I think I've got a pretty good deal.

Glad to hear it wasn't you I pipped blackhorse!


----------

